Ask HN: Is the Macbook Pro 2019 16-Inch Worth It? - mrsakasaka
======
bradknowles
For me, no. At least, not yet.

The 16 inch requires macOS Catalina, which kills all 32-bit apps, among other
things.

My employer still has some critical apps we use that are 32-bit, and while I
wouldn’t be buying a 16 inch MacBook Pro for work, I don’t want to be forced
to use Catalina at home. At least, not yet.

Maybe in six months. Or maybe not. But by then, it may be too late and many
people may have moved on to other machines. I know I probably will have done
so by then.

------
bilbyx
No, because the improved keyboard still sucks. Let's hope they will fix the
shallow travel in the next iteration.

------
baggy_trough
Compared to what? I bought one because my 15" 2013 MacBook Pro died. I'm happy
with the new one.

------
rvz
No.

Why? Apple will replace it with a new one in WWDC 2020. Don't waste your money
on a 2019 MacBook.

